
Show HN: Pocket Digest – an RRS reader without information overload - cqcn1991
http://productchaseapp.herokuapp.com/pocket_digest
======
cqcn1991
Hi, everyone, I'm a fan of Pocket, and I've been using Pocket's data to filter
the my RSS feed for sometime. I end up with this idea, and I want to share it
with you and the Pocket team.

The basic idea is that, by using Pocket data, we can subscribe as much as
possible blogs as possible and end up with better content that we might
interested. This was a critical problem for typical RSS readers and now I see
it can be solved decently by Pocket.

The full thought is at [https://medium.com/@cqcn1991/pocket-digest-your-
personalized...](https://medium.com/@cqcn1991/pocket-digest-your-personalized-
feed-without-information-overload-d10ed5f64822)

